# works featuring the cello since 1971 or so



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm just curious here. I picked 1971 because that is after Dutilleux's and Lutoslawski's cello concertos, which are the most recent works that have become mainstream that I can think of off the top of my head. What am I missing? What are the great cello works of the last 40-ish years?


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Isang Yun cello concerto ^^ Its from 1976 I believe, I like the solo parts, they feel really natural despite being so modern. Isang Yun is one of my teachers favorite composers.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm probably not the best person to ask, since I don't really know much about contemporary classical music, but a quick search brought me to Alfred Schnittke, a great composer, who apparently wrote two cello concertos and two cello sonatas.

Take a listen to the first movement of his second cello concerto, which is pretty interesting, to say the least: 




Also, this one is slightly earlier then 1971, but it's worth a mention: Britten's excellent Cello Symphony (it was written in 1963 though). Here's the first movement.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I just found Penderecki's _Divertimento for Solo Cell_, and quite enjoyed it. Not in his early _Threnody_ style, but not as syrupy as the 2nd symphony either.

Listen here, because I really can't link that website often enough.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Piazzolla has a bunch of fun stuff for cello - you should check out _Le grand tango_.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Some random Concertos from my recordings DataBase (most available Commercially):

*Georg Friedrich Haas* - Concerto for cello and large orchestra (2004)
*Friedrich Cerha* - Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester (1989/1996)
*Hafliði Hallgrímsson* - Cello Concerto (2003) / Herma for Cello and Strings (1995)
*Michael Berkeley* - Cello Concerto (1983)
*Tommie Haglund* - Flaminis Aura (2012)
*Sofia Gubaidulina* - The Canticles of the Sun (1996)
*Einojuhani Rautavaara* - Cello Concerto No. 2 "Towards the Horizon" (2010)
*Franghiz Ali-Zadeh* - Concerto for cello and orchestra (2000-01)
*Arthur Bliss* - Cello Concerto F 107 (1970)
*Gavin Bryars* - Cello Concerto (1995)
*Edison Denisov* - Cello Concerto, Op. 44 (1972)
*Pascal Dusapin* - Cello Concerto "Celo" (1996)
*Morton Feldman* - Cello Concerto, for Siegfried Palm (1972)
*Cristóbal Halffter* - Concerto for Cello and Orchestra (1974) for Siegfried Palm / Concerto No. 2 for Cello and Orchestra (1985) for Mstislav Rostropovich
*Vagn Holmboe* - Cello Concerto, Op. 120 (1974/79)
*Jouni Kaipainen* - Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 65 (2003)
*Tikhon Khrennikov* - Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 30, 1985
*Ernst Krenek *- Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 236 (1982)
*Magnus Lindberg* - Cello Concerto (1999)
*James MacMillan* - Cello Concerto (1996)
*Maurice Ohana* - L'anneau de Tamarit for cello and orchestra (1976) / Cello Concerto "In Dark and Blue" (1989-1990)
*Andrzej Panufnik* - Cello Concerto (1991)
*Laurent Petitgirard* - Cello Concerto (1994)
*Matthias Pintscher* - Reflections on Narcissus for cello and orchestra (2005)
*Wolfgang Rihm* - Monodram for Cello and Orchestra (1982-83) / Styx und Lethe for Cello and Orchestra (1997-98) / Konzert in einem Satz for Cello and Orchestra (2005-2006)
*Joaquin Rodrigo* - Concerto como un divertimento (1981)
*Kaija Saariaho* - Cello Concerto Notes on Light (2007)
*Aulis Sallinen* - Cello Concerto, Op. 44 (1976)
*Rodion Shchedrin* - Cello Concerto opus 87 "Sotto Voce" (1994)
*Robert Simpson* - Cello Concerto (1991)
*Lepo Sumera* - Cello Concerto (1998/1999)

You should/could also consider György Ligeti's concerto from 1966!

Can't say that I have a clear memory of all, but I don't think anyone is a complete dud!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

^What a list!

I'll add Peteris Vasks' "The Book", and Michael Van Der Aa's "Up-Close"

both as performed by Sol Gabetta


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ptr said:


> Some random Concertos from my recordings DataBase (most available Commercially):
> 
> *Georg Friedrich Haas* - Concerto for cello and large orchestra (2004)
> *Friedrich Cerha* - Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester (1989/1996)
> ...


This is very much what I was looking for. Thank you so much!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

And the positive side is, that for every CD You buy with these works, You'll get an additional world of other works that will "possibly" delight as well! 

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not much to add to that excellent list, but I would like to thrown in Tavener's _The protecting veil_ for cello and strings (1988). YouTube link.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A quite recent, interesting disc is coupling *Nørgård *no.2 "Momentum" (2009), *Saariaho* Amers Concerto (1992) & *Nordheim* Tenebrae Concerto (1982). I plan to buy it http://5against4.com/2012/10/19/the...kob-kullberg-momentum-nordic-cello-concertos/

Also:

*Keuris*: Double Concerto for 2 Cellos & Orchestra (1992; a very good composer) 



*Kokkonen*: Cello Concerto (1969) http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-13935/
*Jan Maegård*: Cello Concerto (1992) http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Jan-Maegaard/Composer/7520-1
*Nørgård*: Cello Concerto 1 "Between" (1985)
*Penderecki*: Cello Concerto 2 (1988) 



*Joszef Soproni*: Concerto 2 (1984) http://www.naxosmusiclibrary.com/preview/catalogueinfo.asp?catID=HCD32024&path=4

oh yes, I like *Felix Glonti*, think late Shosty & Kabalevsky´s 2nd Cello Concerto

Petrarca Meditations (1977) 



Marienbad-Elegy (1990) 




for *Denisov*, the K.Georgian recording is far better than the Vista Vera recording, but it is a very dark work.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(sorry, unintended double post)


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

*David Philip Hefti's* _Gegenklang_ is described by the composer:

Gegenklang ('Counter-sound'), a concerto for cello and orchestra, was written in 2010 to a commission from the Tonhalle Society of Zurich and is dedicated to the cellist Thomas Grossenbacher, the conductor David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra, who gave the world première of the work on 26/27 March 2011.

My cello concerto Gegenklang comprises two movements that are joined by a bridge note. The first movement, 'Flimmernd' ('Glimmering') is in constant motion. This is evident both on a large scale, through the use of a massive accelerando, as on the small scale, in the micro-counterpoint that animates expanses of sound that seem at first to be stationary. The solo entry of the cello can be seen as a true 'visiting card', for its musical material has been generated from the names of the dedicatees and serves as a basic cell for the whole work. In the second movement, a calm 'Adagio', the harmony is intensified by the use of micro-intervals and natural tones (quartertones, fifth-, sixth- and twelfth-tones). This sound dissolves into a four-note chord that is played sostenuto by the solo cello before it begins the seemingly never-ending final note.

D. P. H.

(this is a truly great cello concerto IMO)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Just trying to remember, when did Ginastera compose his two cello concertos? I think the second one was from 1983. Love them both.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Not much to add to that excellent list, but I would like to thrown in Tavener's _The protecting veil_ for cello and strings (1988). YouTube link.


Ah, that's probably the most popular one since Dutilleux's and Lutoslawski's concertos.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I second the Schnittke concertos and I would add:

Carter: Cello Concerto (2001)
Chin: Cello Concerto (2009)
Penderecki: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1972)
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming (1993)
Vasks: Cello Concerto (1994)
Wuorinen: Five (Concerto for Amplified Cello) (1987)


A couple nice ones that barely miss the cutoff:

Bliss: Cello Concerto (1970)
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto No. 2 in C major, op. 77 (1964)

I don't know the exact date of the Bo Linde cello concerto, but it may be from the 1960s as well.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Jonathan Harvey has a Cello Concerto which is big and quite enjoyable. You may also wish to check out Frances-Marie Uitti, a phenomenal cellist who focuses on contemporary works


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Ahmet Adnan Saygun's Cello Concerto, Op. 74 is from 1987. I quite like it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Gavin Bryars ~ The South Downs. 'Cello and piano (1995)





Well outside of and from prior your date spectrum, but well worth a listen (I've touted this piece for its quality before) Arthur Berger ("Boston School" composer) -- the M.O. of this piece commented upon as "Diatonic Serialism.
Duo for 'Cello and Piano (1951)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A very nice piece is Chapela's "Magnetar," a concerto for electric cello that premiered with the LA Phil in 2011. Not available yet on a commercial recording. Some of it is quite tonal, especially a long segment of sleazy lounge music! But here's the opening, with lots of "body language."


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

When I was trying to find everything by Jonathan Berger that I could, the first thing I found (after _Meteora,_ which is what started it) was a disc for electric cello called _Night Chains_ after the piece by Knehans. Berger's piece is _The Lead Plates of the Rom Press,_ a really rich and gorgeous piece.

I've spent the last twenty years or less finding other electric cello albums. This one's the one I listen to the most, still.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't the infamous John Williams compose a cello concerto?


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

GiulioCesare said:


> Didn't the infamous John Williams compose a cello concerto?


Yes, he did. (1994)






Another "film composer" wrote a concert work for cello and orchestra, Michael Kamen's "The New Moon in the Old Moon's Arms". (2000)


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong (Dec 29, 2013)

I posted this on a thread about solo cello works, but it belongs here. Yoyo Ma did a brilliant job playing cello on Mark O'Connor's Appalachia Waltz


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I did a little more digging and came up with some more works:

Aho: Cello Concerto (1984)
Arnold: Cello Concerto (1988)
Cooke: Cello Concerto (1974)
Glass: Cello Concerto No. 1 (2001) (he also wrote a 2nd one very recently, but I don't know anything about it)
Golijov: Azul (2006) (which I saw in the recently televised concert played by Yo-Yo Ma; interesting to say the least)
Gruber: Cello Concerto (1987)
Guarnieri: Choro for Cello and Orchestra (1963)
Gulda: Concerto for Cello and Wind Orchestra (1980)
Jolivet: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1962)
Jolivet: Cello Concerto No. 2 (1966)
Martin: Cello Concerto (1965)
Matthews: Cello Concerto No. 1 (1984)
Moret: Cello Concerto (1985)
Rózsa: Cello Concerto, op. 32 (1968)
Tansman: Cello Concerto (1963)
Tishchenko: Cello Concerto No. 1, op. 23 (1963)
Vlasov: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major (1960)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice list, Trout.

I also remembered that Dumitrescu and Avram have both written quite a lot for cello. Their Hyperion Ensemble having one of the more talented cellists in the world in it. (Andrei Kivu.) The other two cellists are no slouches, either, for that matter. In fact, a glance at the line-up of what is now referred to as Hyperion International and the word "all star" comes readily to mind.

The music is on Edition Modern. 

And there are loads of clips on youtube.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This disc has three very recent ones, by *Bruno Mantovani, Gilbert Amy & Philippe Schoeller*, but its on my backburner/to listen to pile (I must get round to listening to it soon!) :










*Qigang Chen's* (_Reflet D'un Temps Disparu_) one is good, a blend of East and West, he studied with Messiaen so its got that kind of delicate and luxurious orchestration:










Mstslav Rostropovich, Jean-Guihen Queyras and Yo-Yo Ma have commissioned and played a lot of new cello concertos, so no wonder things instigated by them have already been mentioned.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Think most of this is covered but I think I spot 2 omissions.

Has anyone mentioned Panufnik's Cello Concerto (1991) - his final work I think. Splendid work.









Then there is Stephen Hough's 'The Loneliest Wilderness' (2005)
Didn't realise this guy was a composer as well as a concert pianist until I came across this CD.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Britten's Third Cello Suite is from 1972.

Also, the entire "eSACHERe" project dates from this period.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In another sort of arena, "alternative" (not the most adventurous in that category, some of the below somewhere in perhaps 'art-pop' semi-classical, or less categorically readily tagged...) From this general type of music I have heard works from a Japanese Cellist -- whose name I regrettably cannot recall -- who is doing more abstract music, less 'pop' / western genre than these below, while taking advantage of the available technology / toys -- anyone can think of who I'm thinking of, please feel free to add to this thread 

Julia Kent, w electronic overdubbing, and the controllable machinery to work that also in live one-person performances...
Overlook




Transportation




(Search her name on Youtube, there are plenty more of these pop-song length pieces.)

Another working within the same area, 'Cellist Peter Gregson
Gregson plays / Ted Talks @ Alcatraz
Soundscapes




Ted talks Aldeburgh, _*LECTURE* ~ Autotune made me a socialist_





Along a similar path:
Zoë Keating:
Radical Cello 




Avant Cello


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, science.

Both Ohana's and Nordheim's works for cello and orchestra had made it onto my favorite 100 albums thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/20850-challenge-question-your-100-a-3.html

I placed the Timpani Ohana disc @ #39, whilst the Nordheim resides @ #73.

[maybe you remember that thread or not ... but just thought I'd bring it up again  ]


----------

